# bug on my cockatiel



## kimiko (May 18, 2009)

i found a bug on my cockatiel earlier. after doing some searching online, i think its lice. its a small, brownish, elongated bug. i actually put it in a ziplock bag & froze it so i can show my vet. i'll be calling her tomorrow morning.
in the meantime, we've cleaned her cage, and the cages of my other birds. i've looked everyone over as well. i didnt see anymore on the bird i found it on, nor on any of my others.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

sounds like it may be lice


----------



## kimiko (May 18, 2009)

DallyTsuka said:


> sounds like it may be lice


would you happen to know how she'd get lice? what i've read doesnt say...


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

well... its hard to pinpoint exact cause.
its winter so.. she obviously hasnt been outside. if you brought a new bird home recently, couldve been that, if youve been somewhere that has pet birds you couldve caught them on your clothes, do you have any birds nests in the house outside (walls, under shutters, eaves, etc)? they can get in the house then but its uncommon. new perches from natural wood? its impossible to figure out where you got it. but if it IS lice, youre going to the vet and will get it dealt with. thats the important part as you never know where it came from


----------



## kimiko (May 18, 2009)

the only things that's changed is that i started my vet tech internship about 4 wks ago. the vet clinic i'm at sees birds, but i havent handled them nor were they in for a bug problem...

i called the vet, and i'm taking my bird tomorrow since i'll be there for my internship. it'll save me an extra trip.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Did the insect look like anything in either pix's? (click for a larger view)

Mites and lice can get into your house when they drop off wild birds. many times rainy or sharp changes in weather can cause them to leave the wild birds and seek captive/inside birds to live on.

Feather mittes and lice are more of a muisance to the bird and may contribute to cosmetic damage to the feathers.

Red mites (not shown) can be problematic because they suck blood, can cause anemia, and contribute to secondary tapeworm infestations in the GI tract.


----------



## kimiko (May 18, 2009)

i actually came across those 2 pic while searching. the bug looked like the 1st pic, the lice.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

If lice those are easy to get rid of. You can get Seven Dust 5%, at Home depot. Dab a cottonball into the powder, and use it as a powder puff to apply a light dusting to the underside of the wings and tail. The kill time is 1 hour or less. Once the lice are off the bird they can not survive.


----------



## kimiko (May 18, 2009)

i took my bird & the bug to the vet today. it was louse, a guinea pig louse to be exact. how she got it is a mystery to all of us. she was treated with some flea powder. my hubby had to bring our other 2 cockatiels in to get treated as well, since they play together. i need to bring all 3 of them back next week for another treatment, just in case. hopefully no more show up!


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

flea powder? Really? Iv'e read that you can't use flea powder around birds, that's why Sevin dust is recommended. 

I'd check your own hair as most lice are opportunistic and will attach themselves to any warm body.


----------



## kimiko (May 18, 2009)

yep, my vet used flea powder. just a small amount. she poured some in a bag, put the bird's body in there with the head sticking out and shook it up. she said that small amount would be safe for the birds. 
and just as an FYI, the vet i see is a board certified avain vet, and i trust her!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Thanks for the update. Actually spray Frontline (my vet had told me to try) works very very (just sprayed under wings and tail) works exceptionaly well in getting rid of ectoparasites.


----------

